# Блокада позвоночника



## galinka.gg (28 Янв 2012)

Уважаемые специалисты скажите пожалуйста, я прошла курс блокады, до блокады мне запретили врачи работать, вот курс  лечения прошла можно ли теперь работать на прежней работе. Работа у меня не слишком тяжёлая, но подвижная (в магазине).


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Янв 2012)

Что за блокады? Для чего блокады? В связи с чем блокады? Что за работа? Сплошной ребус!


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (28 Янв 2012)

galinka.gg написал(а):


> Уважаемые специалисты скажите пожалуйста, я прошла курс блокады, до блокады мне запретили врачи работать, вот курс лечения прошла можно ли теперь работать на прежней работе. Работа у меня не слишком тяжёлая, но подвижная (в магазине).


Работать можно, но *слишком тяжело* и *неподвижно*. Взять по-больше и сидеть по-дольше (до конца рабочего дня).


----------



## galinka.gg (30 Янв 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Что за блокады? Для чего блокады? В связи с чем блокады? Что за работа? Сплошной ребус!


Вобщем началось всё с жения в позвоночнике (очень пекло в спине), пошла к врачу он обнаружил что у меня начальная стадия межпозвонковой грыжи и назначил курс лечения (к сожелению не помню как называется уколы, как то вроде "цель Т" и "диск"
Блокада для позвоночника, 2 ампулы 5 уколов за раз (всего пять таких сеансов), после курса стало лучше. По специальности я тех служащая.


Олег Владимирович. написал(а):


> Работать можно, но *слишком тяжело* и *неподвижно*. Взять по-больше и сидеть по-дольше (до конца рабочего дня).


спасибо! юмор отценила!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Янв 2012)

Какой диагноз врач поставил? Покажите рентгенограммы позвоночника. Экстрасенсов среди врачей на форуме нет.


----------



## расмия (8 Фев 2012)

здравствуйте скажите пожалуйста после блокады с дипроспаном может быть такие последствия:?у меня слабость,ноги не ходят,голова болит.мне плохо очень.. что делать


----------



## ylianovich (8 Фев 2012)

расмия написал(а):


> здравствуйте скажите пожалуйста после блокады с дипроспаном может быть такие последствия:?у меня слабость,ноги не ходят,голова болит.мне плохо очень.. что делать


вызывайте скорую


----------

